# photo's of all of our doggies



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Well I was thinking that it would be cool to have a topic with only pictures. so we can go to one topic and see everybodies pictures. I don't know maybe it was done before but I've been here not too long and I love to just come here and see all of your baby's. so here is my picture ( I mean Sparkey ). Remember the rule is you can only say something if you have a picture. can I make rules here







just for this topic I promise. action photos are welcome


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Mom takes silly upside down pictures of me....







I tried to reason with her, there's just no talking any sense into her when she's got that camera......oh...and I got a little dinner left on my face there....


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

OK Sparkey, I'll let you make the rules as long as they're fun!







LOL

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Take that!!

If I have to stay when I am told to, then you have to stay too>>.................



Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

heresssssssssssssssss Chico and Buddy


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

sorry mine looks like 4 pics... its acutally only one picture i made a year ago.. lol
[attachment=3032:attachment]


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

The spoiled princess:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Where's the squirrel?


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Chillin'


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Here's a belly picture


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=3038:attachment]

I just love having a mess in the lounge room


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

my lil princess


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kylee: 










Jett:


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

She ALWAYS has to "hug"







us before heading off to school...

[attachment=3041:attachment]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here's Parker!

[attachment=3058:attachment]


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

Hee hee!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would love to post a pic but don't know how! I'm so confused. lol


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

Mommy please don't leave without me!


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok, first you shave me RIGHT down, and then you put pants on me? Could you humiliate me ANY more mom!


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Ramses and Bitsy


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Here is Miss Noel...and I have to say this post if full of gorgeous dogs I love to look at all the photos.


----------

